# How important is hacking as part of training/ fittening



## Ambers Echo (14 October 2017)

I have a horse I plan to event next year. I want to hack her regularly but I really, really struggle with hacking. It just makes me really nervous as it is an uncontrolled environment. Give me a XC course any day over a walk down a country lane!

I have always hacked my horses and have never come off or anything but there have been a few near misses over the years - aggressive drivers, dirt bikes buzzing me for fun, cyclists whizzing by too close and too fast, being chased by dogs. All those near misses have started playing on my mind more and more to the stage where now I really have to force myself out. Especially with my current horse as she is fairly new to me so I don't know how she might react to those unexpected moments. (I am hacking her out this afternoon and feel sick! Hence the post!!)

I can trailer my horse to farm rides but the nearest one is an hour away and costs £17 so not really an option all the time.

Does everyone hack? Can you get the psychological and physical benefits of hacking a different way?? There is one field at my yard where you can ride but it's small and used for turnout during daylight hours. Everywhere else involves road work. I was wondering about getting very into long reining! Though I actually feel I have more control on top than from the ground.

At the moment I will only go with other people on quiet routes which also limits me.


----------



## Charlie007 (14 October 2017)

I would say that unless you have access to gallops or something like that then you might struggle to condition her for eventing.  Having said that a friend yearse ago had a horse the wouldn't hack at all and she managed to get him fit for team chasing.  I make myself hack now as my previous horse wouldn't hack safely.  I always rode in the school and I'm sure that is what contributed to a high suspensory injury. Just hack out with company as and when you can.


----------



## scats (14 October 2017)

Im on a yard with off road hacking now, so I don't go on roads other than up and down the residential lane that leads to the farm.

I would and have happily hacked Flo out on roads as she is perfect, but Polly is unpredictable in that she does reverse out of nowhere and has occasionally spun and cantered off at something that spooks her.  I wouldn't hack her out on roads.

I'd rather box to somewhere with off road hacking.  As it is, I hack out a few times a week as we can just go around our farm tracks and even if Polly is a bit of a spooky idiot, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Orangehorse (14 October 2017)

If you want it fit for eventing then it has to build up fitness gradually including long canters and some galloping.  When you say you don't hack, does that mean you have access to a school and gallops?  They should not be ridden every day on the same surface (advice from a physio recently) but should be used to a variety of terrain, including grass and how to tackle muddy and slippy places.

I can understand you being nervous if the traffic is bad/the hacking is ghastly.  In that case can you put your horse in a lorry and find some better hacking.

I am a member of a bridleways group and they have arranged lorry parking in places like farms, livery yards and pubs close to good networks of bridlepaths and quiet lanes, but there is still some roadwork and hazards like pheasants flying up and dustbins on the side of the road, tractors coming along, etc.


----------



## Mrs B (14 October 2017)

Maybe think of it this way.

I haven't jumped anything (with or without my horse  ) for quite a while. And nothing except a fallen tree in the way of a xc jump for over 2 years. My horse is more than capable, but these days, I always imagine the worst case scenario: will he trip on the approach? Will he leave a leg down? Will I balls it up and catch him in the mouth? Will I put him at it wrong so we both crash and burn? I've convinced myself I'm just not good enough or confident enough anymore ...

I've had so many near misses over the years xc, hunting, messing about, that it's got to catch me out some day ... after 47 years in the saddle, it's bound to go wrong, isn't it? 

So I avoid doing it. 

Instead, I hack out 5 days a week. All terrains, all weathers, all paces. Mostly on my own, recently with a new friend with whom I can tackle a few things he's less keep on, like fast, large vehicles approaching from in front. I'm relaxed in the saddle, and my confidence gives him reassurance and we're a team.

My point is; if you keep doing something you dread, it'll become part of the 'everyday'. Of course, avoid terrible hacking conditions/roads, but ...

Maybe we should challenge each other on here! You go out hacking and I'll jump ...


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 October 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			I am a member of a bridleways group and they have arranged lorry parking in places like farms, livery yards and pubs close to good networks of bridlepaths and quiet lanes, but there is still some roadwork and hazards like pheasants flying up and dustbins on the side of the road, tractors coming along, etc.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good. Is the group nationwide? I can box out places but I'd prefer to know exactly where I am going and what it is like when I get there! I don't want to just go off exploring. I used to do that quite happily but not these days.... Now I need planned and recced routes!


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 October 2017)

Mrs B said:



			My point is; if you keep doing something you dread, it'll become part of the 'everyday'. Of course, avoid terrible hacking conditions/roads, but ...

Maybe we should challenge each other on here! You go out hacking and I'll jump ...
		
Click to expand...

Yes that makes perfect sense. I know I need to hack for all sorts of reasons and I need to just make myself do it. I am up for the challenge if you are! I hacked out today...... When are you going to jump?!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 October 2017)

The more you do it the safer youll feel. I wear a hat cam for all hacking now and report any incidents to whoever deals with it (police for drivers, dog warden for dogs etc). If you want to event and if you want a long term sound horse, youve got to hack.


----------



## paddi22 (14 October 2017)

I was in a yard at one stage that had no hacking and I really struggled to keep my eventer fit. I boxed to beaches and forests but it was an absolute pain and added so much time driving on top of the hacking time. I also found he needed to be doing long slow hill hacks to keep his bum muscles and help with his dressage.  He also seemed to get tired of getting boxed everywhere, and he seems to miss his relaxing hacks with no travels etc. I ended up moving yards.

Saying that, i have another little mare with me at the moment, I don't get time to  hack her at all that much, we just do interval work in fields and she happily popped around 80/90s events as she seems to be naturally fitter and have a better back end.

But for the higher level eventer there wouldn't be a hope in hell of me keeping him fit without the very long slow conditioning hill hacks he needs.


----------



## meesha (15 October 2017)

Could you hunt instead? Much safer in terms of traffic, mostly off road, excellent for fitness, would cost though!


----------



## Kat (15 October 2017)

But how would you get a horse fit to hunt without hacking?


----------



## Meredith (15 October 2017)

Google National Association of Bridleways to find a group near you. I know our local group do regular organised group hacks ( I think max. 12 riders ) Some are for novice riders and others for the more experienced. It is a social way of exercising your horse and would help you get over any nerves by riding in a group.


----------



## meesha (15 October 2017)

Depends on the hunt, you don't need to stay out any longer than you want and could choose not to jump with some hunts. Some fitness is required but you don't have to hammer about if stay at back.


----------



## cundlegreen (15 October 2017)

Every young horse I have here hacks out on its own as a matter of course. I want a horse going forward, coping with the unexpected, and enjoying it's work. You simply don't get that in a school, and you and the horse can get very insular, not to mention that always working on a surface is not a good practice. My little event mare is up to Intermediate now, and has done all her training on set a side, never in a school. The only thing we lack here in Suffolk is hills. How I envy people with access to the downs.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 October 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			That sounds good. Is the group nationwide? I can box out places but I'd prefer to know exactly where I am going and what it is like when I get there! I don't want to just go off exploring. I used to do that quite happily but not these days.... Now I need planned and recced routes!
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't nationwide.  We had a wonderful Chairman who just went and asked people if we could use their facilities and it just grew from there, there are 20 different places over the county.  And there are group rides organised so people can go together with young and inexperienced horses and learn the routes.  There are faster rides for the endurance lot who are mental!


----------



## MagicMelon (15 October 2017)

OP I was exactly like you, Ive always gone round XC courses no problem but for years I refused to hack. My now-retired competition horse did hack to begin with when I got him as a 5yo, but a year later he developed a phobia of cows and ended up bolting twice (on the road) on two ocassions, both times dumping me, the second time he bolted a mile down the road. I felt at that point it just wasnt worth the risk, it was too dangerous. He's a very sharp horse so wouldnt have been easy to retrain. So I stopped hacking him. I purely schooled in the field (I have no school) and went to regular training sessions and competed every weekend. I had no issues whatsoever with it. He went to CIC* level no problem (and 1.20m BS, very nearly Grade B before I had to retire him due to injury). BUT he was a horse who generally kept himself ticking over fitness wise, he lived out 24/7 which I think helps fitness wise. I think I would have struggled with a horse who perhaps didnt enjoy schooling so much or was harder to get and keep fit. I only started hacking again with my current competition horse 3 years ago, I still dont exactly enjoy it even though she has never put a foot wrong. But she's the sort of type who would hack all day, but gets bored of schooling so I have to with her! The only thing I wouldnt do is work on a surface all the time, IMO for XC they do need to get used to less than perfect ground conditions (including jumping on it) which I dont believe they get if on a surface.

Could you ask your local farmer if you could hack round the edge of some of his fields?  Before I stopped due to my own pregnancy I had 3 huge stubble fields I could canter round and due to the weather, they were stubble for about 6 months!  Was brilliant especially as they were quite hilly,


----------



## Mrs B (15 October 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			I hacked out today...... When are you going to jump?!!
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's! 

If someone's around at the yard, I'll try on Tuesday. 

How was your hack?


----------



## Micky (15 October 2017)

Personally I think hacking is a great part of training,  nice leisurely straight lines with intermittent trot graduating to striding out, anything from half an hour to an hour and a half, it&#8217;s a good change for the horse, not much pressure but good exercise, they can stretch and swing, and as before the straight line walking is good for them..the traffic can&#8217;t be an issue, mine isn&#8217;t too keen on the bigger vehicles but we get by (by singing!)..


----------



## criso (15 October 2017)

Our BHS does a park and ride scheme, you get a known route, some give you a map, others give you the choice to ride out with someone or a map.  

Maybe worth seeing if yours does something similar.


----------



## Equi (15 October 2017)

My horse who is generally calmish on a hack will sweat more doing hr on the road than 45mins in the school.....so he is either stressing more than he lets on or he is working more than i know about. Walk in the arena is a nudge every third stride, walk on a hack is hold back job. 

I think for spookiness and getting them used to everything, hackign is great. i mean at most XC events there will be traffic anyway...soooo...


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 October 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I was kinda hoping for 'no you don't need to hack, just do x,y,z.....' but realistically I knew I did really. So it's a case of just getting on with it! 

I have planned 2 hacks with friends next week. And will make sure I plan and organise more in the coming weeks. Then I need to go alone as I can't be dependent on others forever. Amber is fine hacking. It's me that has the problem with it!


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 October 2017)

Mrs B said:



			Fair do's! 

If someone's around at the yard, I'll try on Tuesday. 

How was your hack?
		
Click to expand...

It was ok. She loved it. I hated but survived it!! She did stumble and almost face plant at one point. Working on different surfaces will be good for her as she really is quite clumsy. She needs to learn where her feet are.

 Let me know how the jumping goes!!


----------



## Equi (15 October 2017)

I hated hacking for being very nervous too, but little by litle i got better. I dont go as far as what i do in company, but i go as far as i want to which is still a 20min away from yard...the best advice i took from getting a trainer for hacking was "walk as far as you feel comfortable, then go back. Build that up. If yit gets too much, get off. There is no shame in dismounting" 

Depends on how good you are at handling on the ground of course, but honestly in a situation were you think you will either fall off and hurt yourself or bolt with not control, or stand on the floor and have half an attempt to hold your horse unless they break away...getting off is preferable.


----------



## Firewell (16 October 2017)

I am British but I live in California. People don't really hack here at all. Unless you live on or are lucky enough to have access to a vast ranch no one hacks like we do in England. We do not have Bridleways and the roads are wide and fast. You may see the odd cowboy hacking along the road but it's rare and I live in hardcore horse country and it's still rare .
I say most people who ride in the English disciplines  (including now myself) ride primarily in the arena. Even the eventers. We hack 'about property' as it is called, which basically means riding around the yard and between or in the fields.
We do go out 'trail riding' but it's infrequent and we box to a big ranch or a national park and go for a couple of hours, but we go once every couple of months or so.
There are a lot of trail riding groups around me and they will meet with their trailers at a national park and hack together. Sometimes they meet once or twice a week but normally it's once a month and tbh they are mostly western riders on quarter horses (the equivalent of happy hackers).
The countryside is wild and mountainous, quite amazing really but not the sort of paths you would imagine riding a skitty WB up! For that reason most people with competition type horses stick to the foothills or not at all.
I miss just going out for a hack like we did in England but I can honestly say it doesn't affect the horses one bit. They just adapt. Event riders will hire gallops instead, they will go XC schooling and like I said before every now and again they will box to go for a trail ride.
If anything you become.more imaginative with what you do at home.
The dressage riders and hunter/jumper riders often never hack really, maybe a walk around the field afterwards. 
It's completely different. They think the Europeans hacking on the roads are crazy and strange!


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 October 2017)

If you want your horse to be able to gallop on all terrains and keep its feet on a some times muddy, slippy, undulating cross country course it needs exposure to that ground regularly - also for long term soundness. 

My ex show jumper has been on surfaces / studded on grass his entire life. Our hacks on remotely slippery ground were very scary but he is getting more foot sure the more we do (thank god!) the thought of taking him xc in less than perfect conditions would be much more frightening than anything I met out hacking lol.


----------



## dominobrown (16 October 2017)

I suppose you can adapt, but my event horse went really of the ball a couple of year ago. I didnt do much hacking as having to hack down busy roads and he could be nappy and silly to the point of being dangerous.
When I moved house I have great hacking. Not straight onto the road, nice long lane. Loads of different routes and some cpmpletely off road. It has changed his attitude to work and he loves going out. He was arena sour really. Also going out onto a private lane, not a road meant I could work through his napping issues without traffic or pressure so he doesnt do it now.


----------



## Orangehorse (16 October 2017)

Firewall, you are right about lack of hacking in the USA.  My sister lives there and one of the reasons they bought their house was it was adjacent to a forest where riding permits are available, when her 2 children were younger.  She said she would never even think about riding on the roads locally.  People would frequently trailer in to the forest.  It was nice hacking, they sometimes saw bears (quick about turn by the horses) and we were stalked by a coyote when I was riding there (my horse did NOT like the attention, he was very nervous).

We tend to think of America as wide open spaces with endless prairies, but close to cities the traffic is as bad as England and there are no bridlepaths and unless it is a public space riding is very limited.  All those endless forests have owners.
As you say, you have to adapt and I suppose someone who was really set on eventing would choose a yard that could provide enough facilities.


----------



## nikkimariet (16 October 2017)

I do interval work in the school instead... I'm limited by daylight now and the roads are quiet until the rat run hits...

Fig is a plank tbh and we don't have many routes that are accessible without 45 mins road work first. Not ideal.

He's plenty fit enough for Inter 1 work.

I do poles and jumping with him instead


----------



## Orangehorse (16 October 2017)

Takes me back to my 2.5 acre field and I used to canter round and do figures of 8 with a timer to know how long it was.  But he was easy to get and keep fit and we did hacking, it was lack of galloping that I felt.


----------



## tda (16 October 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			If you want it fit for eventing then it has to build up fitness gradually including long canters and some galloping.  When you say you don't hack, does that mean you have access to a school and gallops?  They should not be ridden every day on the same surface (advice from a physio recently) but should be used to a variety of terrain, including grass and how to tackle muddy and slippy places.

I can understand you being nervous if the traffic is bad/the hacking is ghastly.  In that case can you put your horse in a lorry and find some better hacking.

I am a member of a bridleways group and they have arranged lorry parking in places like farms, livery yards and pubs close to good networks of bridlepaths and quiet lanes, but there is still some roadwork and hazards like pheasants flying up and dustbins on the side of the road, tractors coming along, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Good answer,  I also think you would find if you were able to hack out, it would help your horses sanity and make him more accepting of things
Could you find an instructor who could hack out with you?


----------



## tda (16 October 2017)

Where in the country are you?   Someone may have details of  bridleways groups?


----------



## Firewell (16 October 2017)

Yes! It is like that here... you either have up to 5/10 acres at best around town or you have a 2,000 acre cattle ranch in the middle of nowhere! Land is really expensive near the nice towns and cities.
We are lucky that we do have access to some amazing riding with a 20 min trailer ride but with two young kids I can never get out really. I went a couple of months ago and had a lovely ride up some Sandy hilly paths and there is a big ranch near me that hires out hacking so to speak for $20 so I want to try and get there at some point.
I hired a quarter horse and went on a group ride, galloping up steep mountain paths but there was a sheer drop to one side, I would never take my TB up those sorts of paths, you need a horse with special training.
Tbh it is nice never worrying or feeling nervous about the cars and slipping over on the road or crazy dogs or cyclists.
I haven't seen any arena sour horses at the barns I have been at either... they do a lot of different activities in the arena. My horse is cheerful as anything. I lunge or school or jump or poles or loose school. I ride him on the tracks around the stables and fields, I ride him in the different paddocks, I even lunge him in his field (we have grass where we keep him which is rare). I use the round pen, sometimes I ride in the round pen. 

Everywhere in the world roads even the quiet country lanes are becoming so dangerous, times are changing. 

I will say though that the events in So Cal are on groomed tracks... the ground is so dry and hard here they prepare it so it is all mulchy. Or they are on sand if the facility is lucky enough to have sand. We don't stud here. No one studs. So the surfaces in general are different. With the mud and rain and grass you get in England, you probably wouldn't want to event an arena ridden horse. But then again if you hired out grass gallops or schooled in the field (I do that a lot here) and went out XC schooling I don't see how that could not work? You don't have to take your life into your own hands hacking down a slippery road on that black tarmac England has. Maybe look into hiring out gallops or boxing somewhere where you can hack out safely.

I dunno... it's different cultures but I think it's important to strike a safe balance with risk vs reward!


----------



## Embo (17 October 2017)

Urgh, I hate hacking for all the reasons stated in the OP! My horse is good with a brave rider on board, sadly I still battle with my confidence in some situations. He loves his hacking, though, and obviously it has many benefits for them in terms of fitness etc. 

My solution is to pay someone else to do it! Not an option for everyone, but B still gets his weekly hacks with a very brave rider so I know he's getting a good experience each time.

I'm another who is confined to the school in winter Mon-Fri so these hacks are even more important for B then. Meantime, I can work on my own fitness on the days he's been ridden & go for a run etc.


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 October 2017)

Embo said:



			Urgh, I hate hacking for all the reasons stated in the OP!.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me! 
Lots of good ideas, good advice - thanks. 

I won't pay an instructor to ride with or for me because my costs are ludicrous as it is and my OH would divorce me! ("So we pay out double our mortgage every month so you can have a horse - and someone else is riding her now?? And WE are paying HER?!) He is not horsey, it would make no sense to him!!

I could  go on pleasure rides, join groups etc, go hunting etc. I think the problem is that most options like that are very time consuming and I need to be able to hop on and go for an hour not be out all day. So really the only solution is to pull myself together and get on with it.

Pleased to say I met a friend and rode out today (in strong wind). Amber appears to be a great hacking horse. Did a lot of trotting and some cantering today and she was fine in front or behind. Willing without being strong and not at all spooky. Ignored dogs, cows, flappy black plastic on stacks of haylage bales, cars, bikes and tractors. Stood still in the  lane for tacking up and mounting. Seemed really relaxed and happy. So that's reassuring.

I have only been riding her since April (she was bought from the field in January) and then we just did lots of camps, clinics etc so she was out and about a lot with a  varied routine. But the XC courses have closed or are closing, there are no more camps and anyway I am end-of-season skint.  So I am now going to focus on some winter miles near home and get her fit for next year.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 October 2017)

Woohoo first solo hack on Amber. Very pleased with myself. I tried to find company and nearly talked myself out of it 100 times. But in the end just got on and got on with it! Even braved a little canter on a grass verge.




Mrs B said:



			Fair do's! 

If someone's around at the yard, I'll try on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Well????


----------



## Bernster (30 October 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			Woohoo first solo hack on Amber. Very pleased with myself. I tried to find company and nearly talked myself out of it 100 times. But in the end just got on and got on with it! Even braved a little canter on a grass verge.




Well????
		
Click to expand...

]

Awesome, well done!


----------



## AandK (31 October 2017)

I used to find hacking boring, and only did it for fitness (canter once a week) years ago.  However, these days I do more hacking than schooling, and for eventing, I found this has helped my horse.  I guess I am incredibly lucky as I am at a yard on the South Downs, and also my road routes are through a village that seems to have considerate drivers in it.  But my horse is now more sure footed, and better in the grass dressage and SJ arenas than he ever was back when I schooled more than hacked.  I make sure I keep both our minds active out hacking, lateral work when possible and make use of hills for trot/canter.  It is also useful for thinking about straightness, of both horse and rider! 
OP, glad to hear you are getting out and about now, hopefully you'll gain more confidence the more you do it!


----------



## Follysmum (31 October 2017)

IMO hacking is the basis or fittening  for any discipline.  A lady I know hunts and she  is always saying  to me that she hates hacking and finds it pointless. She then wonders why her is horse is never fit enough for the job.


----------



## Mrs B (31 October 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			Woohoo first solo hack on Amber. Very pleased with myself. I tried to find company and nearly talked myself out of it 100 times. But in the end just got on and got on with it! Even braved a little canter on a grass verge.




Well????
		
Click to expand...

Good news! 

I did. No one at the yard that day (I haven't a clue about distances or placing poles) so I went hacking where I knew there were fallen logs in the forest and popped him over 3. Not big, not fast but ... I guess it's a start.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 November 2017)

Mrs B said:



			Good news! 

I did. No one at the yard that day (I haven't a clue about distances or placing poles) so I went hacking where I knew there were fallen logs in the forest and popped him over 3. Not big, not fast but ... I guess it's a start.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic!! Definitely a start.


I went out today again and even quite enjoyed it!! Did trailer out to a traffic free trail though. Next big hurdle is riding on the roads solo..... Will go with others a few more times first.


----------



## JustMe22 (6 November 2017)

I hate hacking. Hate it, hate it, hate it. However, I'm at an eventing yard who have an obsession with hacking so I do end up going once or twice a week. My slightly mad thoroughbred gets completely wound up if we go any faster than a walk and I don't know...I'm fine with him being far naughtier in an arena but I really don't enjoy hacking out on a tense horse. 

I'm in South Africa and hacking is fairly uncommon I would say - and we certainly do not ever hack on actual roads. Luckily, the country does have a lot of space and bushveld, so in my area there is plenty of good hacking. We also happen to be right next door (well, within hacking distance!) of a big XC venue where we can hack and school, as well as a huge area that the hunt goes through, so plenty of opportunities to go for a long canter if you want. Our main path is within a secure equestrian estate with bridlepaths so I do take some comfort in knowing that the horse can't actually run away and be lost forever - but we hack past a lot of dogs racing at fences, as well as ostriches, construction work, a field of sheep and buck, miniature ponies, a school with a very loud playground and kids throwing balls and running, playing on swings etc. It's never a quiet, calm hack - so plenty of opportunities for horses to spook and get wound up.

Despite that, most riders stick to the arena for the most part. This is especially true when you get a bit further out of horse country. We still manage to get our horses fit. Having said that, our arenas are generally bigger and we often have a choice of two or three so don't need to bother people having a quiet dressage lesson if you want to do canter work and jump.


----------



## Sandstone1 (6 November 2017)

My issue is having a young horse who needs to get used to traffic.  Problem is a lot of the roads near me are very busy so it's not really safe.
Do have a couple of tracks that are quiet but it's being stuck between very quiet or very busy.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 November 2017)

Well I hacked out again today. Keeping my hacking streak going.... And to my surprise I am beginning to (slightly) feel the hacking love. Sort of. It helps that Amber is proving herself to be a fantastic hacking horse. Forward but sane and does not spook at anything. Had some nice canters, some nice long trot sections. The sun was out, we did not meet a single vehicle or bike. Happy days!


----------



## rachk89 (9 November 2017)

I don't do any hacking with my horse because he is a prat to hack. Doesn't matter if he has friends, one horse, a large group etc he flips out as soon as he can no longer see home. He gets gradually more tense, then the bouncing starts and if that doesn't get anywhere the spinning and full on rearing starts. He does this in hand as well.

So I don't bother anymore. I think we are going to try again in the new year teaching him but I honestly don't think we'll get anywhere. I use the arenas, the fields in summer and ride around the yard if I don't want to school. He's just not safe to take off the yard, he panics too much.


----------



## claracanter (13 November 2017)

I've read the whole thread and it's great to see your progress OP. Hacking can be fun, can't it?

I always think I like competing and then when I think of the best times I've ever had on my horses, it is usually a gallop across a stubble field.

Just to add a funny hacking incident, my TB was being a prat out hacking last week, bucking ,squealing and refusing to move forward. A couple of cyclists asked if they could come passed and I said " Just wait a minute please, I'm having a few issues.' They waited patiently and I could hear their oohs and aah as my horse put on his parts. He is particularly skilled at handstands if he's in one of those moods! When he had calmed down, I waved the cyclists passed and the one at the back said' Yes, I get issues with my bike sometimes!'


----------



## Cortez (14 November 2017)

I haven't hacked out in over 20 years, the roads are far too dangerous, drivers have no clue whatsoever how to pass a horse and I just don't see the point (we don't event or hunt, the horses don't need that sort of fitness). In this day and age there is no need for horses to be on roads and it certainly is not safe.


----------



## Antw23uk (14 November 2017)

Cortez said:



			In this day and age there is no need for horses to be on roads and it certainly is not safe.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaaa no need? How are we supposed to get to our hacking routes if we dont have transport and/ or go on roads?

OP I've read this whole thread and its great you are getting out and about. I LOVE hacking and also want to event next year so for me its all about hacking to get them fit. I have no arena at home and just shy of 3 acres so no long off road farm rides for me. Keep plugging away, deck yourself out in high viz and just choose quieter times of the day. I say I love hacking but I have about 100 yards of road to do before Im 'off road' and its on a bend .. I hate it with a passion, I dont think about it or dwell on it, I just do it because it needs to be done, simple. Well done


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 November 2017)

I have not yet braved roads alone but my off road hacks feel ok now. Out again on Friday. It's great for fitness but actually I think it is just as important for her mentally. We're getting there! I've now started worrying about the fact that the ponies never hack.... If I am nervous about myself hacking I am REALLY REALLY nervous about my daughters doing it. Eeek. But they are with pony club and do get out and about quite a bit. So that will just have to do for now.....


----------



## {97702} (14 November 2017)

This thread has made me LOL - I too am on a rather successful eventing yard who are - as JustMe phrased it - "obsessed" with hacking   So are the local Olympic dressage yard who hack their horses at least once or twice a week  

It gives horses variety, interest, exposure to new things and nice straight training, let alone fitness - I think it is essential TBH?


----------



## Cortez (15 November 2017)

Lévrier;13670574 said:
			
		


			This thread has made me LOL - I too am on a rather successful eventing yard who are - as JustMe phrased it - "obsessed" with hacking   So are the local Olympic dressage yard who hack their horses at least once or twice a week  

It gives horses variety, interest, exposure to new things and nice straight training, let alone fitness - I think it is essential TBH?
		
Click to expand...

Essential? Nope. Pleasant? Yes, if that's what you and your horse enjoy.


----------



## {97702} (15 November 2017)

Cortez said:



			Essential? Nope. Pleasant? Yes, if that's what you and your horse enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

As ever we will agree to differ then Cortez


----------



## Cortez (15 November 2017)

Lévrier;13670829 said:
			
		


			As ever we will agree to differ then Cortez
		
Click to expand...

Well, exactly! That is kinda the point isn't it? Nothing is compulsory and just because "everyone" does something doesn't make it so.


----------



## ihatework (15 November 2017)

I'm in the 'preferable' camp.
In the proviso the horse is reasonably safe to hack and there is access to quiet roads or off road hacking then I do think it is beneficial to incorporate hacking into any horses work plan.


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 November 2017)

3 hour hack today woohoo!! I hated the first hour but then I began to relax and enjoy myself. Lots of roadwork and Amber didn't put a foot wrong. Love my lovely horse.


----------



## GTRJazz (18 November 2017)

Very important I would say we have some good hills around us to walk up for fitness the road does have its risks but then so does Cross country and Hunting and we still do those. Hat cam from today coming back as we have had problems with a local motor bike group revving up and doing wheelies behind the horses. On my own today though

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNg6GY1Joq4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## {97702} (18 November 2017)

Cortez said:



			Well, exactly! That is kinda the point isn't it? Nothing is compulsory and just because "everyone" does something doesn't make it so.
		
Click to expand...

For me there are very different meanings to the words 'essential' and 'compulsory'


----------



## Mike007 (22 November 2017)

My concern about not hacking is damage to the legs . School surfaces can be very variable and any surface which holds the hoof during a turn puts strain on the joints.(this is why you should never put rubber mats on a horse walker surface ). The level of road work most horses ever get now days is not going to harm them ,far from it in fact.


----------



## criso (22 November 2017)

I think also it depends on what your discipline is.  If you are a dressage competitor while there are benefits to go out  if you have access to suitable hacking, it is a nice to have.  If you are eventing or doing endurance where as part of your discipline, you expect you horse to be able to travel and function at peak over a variety of surfaces, terrain and hills as part of their event, then work outside the arena is key.  

Unless you own or are liveried on a huge estate which gives  you everything you need, then you will need to hack out to get this.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 December 2018)

Resurrecting this thread although my first post seems to have vanished into the ether? But anyway The Beast from The East putting hacking on hold for months then the eventing season started and hacking stopped! And I am back where I started, dreading hacking and hating every minute of it....

I actually came back to this thread to ask about the likelihood of finding a sharer who just wants to hack once or twice a week. I don't want anyone schooling or jumping Amber but more than happy for someone to hack her. But I re-read the thread and am reassured to read that I actually quite enjoyed hacks after forcing myself to get on with it. So here we go again: winter challenge is to hack at least once a week! Wish me luck.

Mrs B how is the jumping going??


----------



## tda (7 December 2018)

I just read this thread , you really were enjoying the hacking Ambers Echo,  and the horse sounded perfect at it too ðŸ˜ 
Is it worth trying some NLP  or something?


----------



## ihatework (7 December 2018)

This morning Iâ€™ve decided itâ€™s over rated. Wet through to my underwear now


----------



## Meredith (7 December 2018)

This morning hacking is abandoned.
 If I was a champion hang glider however..........

Good luck with hacking Ambers Echo but possibly wait for more congenial weather.


----------



## SpringArising (7 December 2018)

As a child and teen I LOVED hacking because it was still exciting to go out on my own and pretend I was in Black Beauty!

As an adult I find it super boring  I have absolutely beautiful hacking on my doorstep but rarely make use of it. I find working on things in the school much more interesting and fun. 

I do make an effort to go out once a month or so just for a change of scene for my horse/s, and I also take them out in the box a lot to clinics/XC/SJ etc. so it's not like they only ever go in the arena and that's it. If I didn't take them anywhere off the yard I'd hack more for sure for their own sanity.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 December 2018)

tda said:



			I just read this thread , you really were enjoying the hacking Ambers Echo,  and the horse sounded perfect at it too ðŸ˜
Is it worth trying some NLP  or something?
		
Click to expand...

I know that if I don't hack (or jump) for a few weeks then the nerves come back and then I start avoiding it which maintains the anxiety. So the solution really is to crack on and just get on with it. Hopefully in a few weeks time I'll be feeling more confident.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 December 2018)

SpringArising said:



			I also take them out in the box a lot to clinics/XC/SJ etc. so it's not like they only ever go in the arena and that's it. If I didn't take them anywhere off the yard I'd hack more for sure for their own sanity.
		
Click to expand...

I am out and about quite a lot as well but I am never sure whether that gives them the same sort of mental break as a chilled hack? They are travelling and then working hard usually doing something that stretches them mentally as well as physically. But I don't know. I am sure the variety must help.


----------



## be positive (7 December 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			I am out and about quite a lot as well but I am never sure whether that gives them the same sort of mental break as a chilled hack? They are travelling and then working hard usually doing something that stretches them mentally as well as physically. But I don't know. I am sure the variety must help.
		
Click to expand...

They have 23 hours a day to chill so I am not sure hacking is essential from that point of view but I do believe it has many other benefits not least the conditioning effect of exercising on a variety of surfaces and over varied terrain, also the time they spend taking in the world while they go.
I would not underestimate the fitness that can be gained from having hills to go up and down, I certainly would want a horse that is going eventing to be hacking as a routine part of it's training as well as fitness, going off alone exploring can really help the xc phase for anything that is a bit backward thinking.


----------



## Gloi (10 December 2018)

Hacking is my first choice of activity. The indoor school is only inviting to me when the weather is foul. I used to compete in various things but rarely bother these days. I love the countryside, I like watching all the changes in the hedgerow, keeping an eye open for things to forage, watching the lambs born and growing up, looking for birds etc. We are in a beautiful area but sadly without much off road riding bit plenty of country lanes and hills. I try to do at least three two hour plus rides a week at the moment with shorter rides on the other days. In the spring I'll up it a bit. Rarely get chance for much fast work but beastie is fit enough to go up a local hill with 600 feet of ascent without breaking sweat after doing it at least twice a week. I occasionally have an hours lesson and it's then that I realise just how fit he is becoming. If my knees and ankles can cope maybe we'll get back into doing some endurance in the summer.


----------



## NinjaPony (10 December 2018)

I feel your pain. I don't particularly enjoy hacking-often end up going alone which forces me to be very brave but to get to decent off road hacking I have to cross a motor way bridge which I don't fancy alone!

My pony loves hacking and is safe as houses, and I would feel extremely guilty if I didn't try and get him out.

It's much trickier in winter with the lack of daylight hours. The normally quiet roads are much busier at the weekend which is a bit of a liability, and my lorry isn't currently being kept at my yard, plus I'm not insured to drive it (too young).

So at the moment we compromise. I am lucky enough to have a huge 20 acre field to hack around. Currently the ground is too uneven and the grass far too long to go at more than a walk, but its up and down hills, really makes him use his hndquarters and the 'wading' through the grass seems to tire him out, plus it makes a nice change for him.

When the ground is better, I also canter him round the grazing fields and do some interval training which he really enjoys. Terrible muddy conditions has put a temporary halt to that though.

So currently I'm road hacking if I can do in the week, and going round the fields at weekends plus some pole work, and inhand sessions, to break things up.

I'm looking to move to Gloucestershire this autumn and top of my list is excellent off road hacking so I can build up my confidence safely and my pony can get the hacking he loves.


----------



## Mule (11 December 2018)

I love hacking but I tend to drive to quieter areas. The main road near me is like a racetrack and the beast is still a bit nappy at times.
He doesn't nap by walking straight backwards either, he naps horizontally backwards so we end up walking backwards on the wrong side of the road ðŸ™„ It's amusing when we're off road, but less so when there's traffic bearing down on us.

I'm planning new routes at the moment. There's some nice mountainous, forest trails nearby.  I have to be careful though because of my woeful sense of direction.. Even if we did get lost he'd probably be able to nap his way back home


----------



## MagicMelon (11 December 2018)

I think it depends a lot on the horse. Some horses are much easier to keep themselves naturally fit. My last horse was a dream, he kept himself fit and increased fitness so easily - I stopped hacking him early on as unfortunately after a few incidents it became too dangerous so never hacked him again, yet he evented round BE Novices and CIC*'s, and 1.20 BSJA tracks all day no problem. But I also had a Welsh Cob who obviously was built totally differently and was very difficult to get properly fit especially schooling wise as he got bored so hacking definately helped for him and his low level eventing.


----------

